# Vivas / Hibernian 50% increase



## Eamonn Irl (17 Oct 2009)

Can anyone explain to me how Vivas which is now Hibernian justify almost a 50% increase at my annual renewal. This is just crazy. I joined them because they were promising great savings, now I'm paying more than I would have been paying if i had stayed with VHI. Also when I joined I was told by the customer service agent that I was guaranteed a private room in a public hospital, this did not happen when it was needed. Can someone please set me straight as to a Health insurer I can trust and one that remains consistent with what they offer. Is it a case of get you in the door and then fleece you…


----------



## mercman (17 Oct 2009)

Eamonn, Have you tried writing to Hibernian directly outlining your complaint ?? Personally I find them brilliant -- much better than VHI,


----------



## becky (17 Oct 2009)

They should not have guaranteed a private room. The hospital allocates the rooms, not the health insurer. The demands at the time will determine what is available.


----------



## Complainer (17 Oct 2009)

Eamonn Irl said:


> Can anyone explain to me how Vivas which is now Hibernian justify almost a 50% increase at my annual renewal. This is just crazy. I joined them because they were promising great savings, now I'm paying more than I would have been paying if i had stayed with VHI. Also when I joined I was told by the customer service agent that I was guaranteed a private room in a public hospital, this did not happen when it was needed. Can someone please set me straight as to a Health insurer I can trust and one that remains consistent with what they offer. Is it a case of get you in the door and then fleece you…


No-one can guarantee a private room 100%. There are a limited number of private rooms in the country, so unless we all schedule our hospital stays in advance, it is not possible to guarantee a private room.

Have you tried checking back to see how VHI's prices are doing?


----------



## annet (17 Oct 2009)

becky said:


> They should not have guaranteed a private room. The hospital allocates the rooms, not the health insurer. The demands at the time will determine what is available.


 
Can anybody that works in the private health insurance market tell us whether there are different rates charged by public hospitals to private health insurance providers - for occupancy of a private (one bedded room) as opposed to a four, two or six bedded ward?  Something thats alway's been niggling me!


----------



## MichaelBurke (17 Oct 2009)

You should have a look at www.hia.ie it might help you.

Also the damn government again, they put a health levy on us all during the year so that might be some of the reason along with a nominal rate increase about 10 days ago.


----------



## becky (17 Oct 2009)

I can check but I doubt hosp can get a full priv room rate twice in one day.  I assume the vhi know th numbers of priv rooms in each hosp.  I have never been an inpatient so wondering what your bill said?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (17 Oct 2009)

annet said:


> Can anybody that works in the private health insurance market tell us whether there are different rates charged by public hospitals to private health insurance providers - for occupancy of a private (one bedded room) as opposed to a four, two or six bedded ward? Something thats alway's been niggling me!


 
The Department of Health sets the rates for private beds (i.e. single rooms), semi private beds (i.e. shared wards with up to six beds) and public beds. The rates for private and semi private also vary depending on the type of public hospital (i.e. teaching hospital or general hospital). You can see the current rates [broken link removed].

Generally speaking, these rates are non-negotiable. The Dept sets the rate and that's that. There are some cases where insurers have been able to make some changes, but none that affect the daily rate (or affect the coverages available to their members).


----------



## dishwasher (17 Oct 2009)

Ring all of the insurers and see what the best is they can offer you.  Hibernian launched a new range of plans this year - so one of those might be cheaper.   All the insurers have put their prices up this year - it is a matter of rechecking your cover & making sure you are getting value for money.

As others have said, the health insurance levy came into effect last January.  On top of that Hibernian put their prices up in October - VHI & Quinn put theirs up in January.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (17 Oct 2009)

dishwasher said:


> *Ring all of the insurers and see what the best is they can offer you. Hibernian launched a new range of plans this year - so one of those might be cheaper.* All the insurers have put their prices up this year - it is a matter of rechecking your cover & making sure you are getting value for money.
> 
> As others have said, the health insurance levy came into effect last January. On top of that Hibernian put their prices up in October - VHI & Quinn put theirs up in January.


 
I'd recommend doing this every year anyway, even if your price hasn't changed since last year. You never know what new prices/products/benefits have been launched since you last renewed. Think of it like car insurance; always shop around, even if it's just to be sure your current product is the best deal.


----------

